# EDM ram / lathe from a left-over X1 mill



## oxotnik (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi.  The mini knee mill project left me with a left over headless X1.  So after some work it is now a miniature desktop EDM. Works out quite well.


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 31, 2016)

Neat idea!    

Did you follow any specific plans for the electronics or is this all DIY.  Many don't want anything to do with EDM but in my mind even a simple stick electrode type can be very handy.  

In any event this is a great way to reuse low end machinery.


----------

